# VOTE: New Slogan, Poll Closes In Two Weeks



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Run-off between the top two.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: VOTE: New Slogan, Poll Closes After Draft Day*

Yeah, mine is winning(hard work duh!)


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey man. The one I had input on's tied.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

1337 said:


> Hey man. The one I had input on's tied.


Yeah, tied after like 2 seconds. :curse:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehe, we're both losing.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

1337 said:


> Hehe, we're both losing.


says you.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

"Fueled by the hate"

thats what Id vote for.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> "Fueled by the hate"
> 
> thats what Id vote for.


Added...

:cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

VeN said:


> "Fueled by the hate"
> 
> thats what Id vote for.


this post belongs in the "Forum Slogan?" thread.
You are too late!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmm...I like that.

Or perhaps, "Keep On Hating" or something to that effect. But yeah, FMA's right, the brainstorming thread's done.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Added...
> 
> :cheers:


sonofa*****.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL...

The "brainstorming" session lasted what 2 hours between 4 posters? I am just giving everybody a fair shot.

Top two choices would have a run-off poll, cool?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Added...
> 
> :cheers:


voted :cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> The "brainstorming" session lasted what 2 hours between 4 posters? I am just giving everybody a fair shot.
> 
> *Top two choices would have a run-off poll, cool*?


Cool:cheers:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Come On Guys! My Input!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> The "brainstorming" session lasted what 2 hours between 4 posters? I am just giving everybody a fair shot.
> 
> Top two choices would have a run-off poll, cool?


I might add, 4 posters = 3 Dallas fans and 1 Nets fan... :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

1337 said:


> Come On Guys! My Input!


Quit begging.
What if there are only this many posters on the forum?:clown:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I might add, 4 posters = 3 Dallas fans and 1 Nets fan... :biggrin:


Hey, are you trying to sabatoge my slogan?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Quit begging.
> What if there are only this many posters on the forum?:clown:


Then somebody better hurry up and sign up couple more handles for voting purposes...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

VeN said:


> "Fueled by the hate"
> 
> thats what Id vote for.


Damn!, I'm gonna hold my vote to see if anything else is added.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meh, I don't like any of these. You guys could do better! :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol I told them to wait for more input. But they like to rush things.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Meh, I don't like any of these. You guys could do better! :biggrin:


I was expecting comments like yours, and that's why I was happy to have a Nets fan working on it with us. This way we can all point fingers to the Nets fan!

:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Fueled by the hate, people! 

Let's let 'em know that we know. :curse:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I was expecting comments like yours, and that's why I was happy to have a Nets fan working on it with us. This way we can all point fingers to the Nets fan!
> 
> :biggrin:


LMFAO


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> I was expecting comments like yours, and that's why I was happy to have a Nets fan working on it with us. This way we can all point fingers to the Nets fan!
> 
> :biggrin:



lol, I could be an *** and make a joke out of that but I won't. It may hit some nerves from others even though I'm not serious at all.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hrm...Ed, can you un-vote me? I like the Fueled by the Hate thing too...I suppose we did rush things  And for whatever reason the store's not working for me, I'd appreciate a sticky.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> Hrm...Ed, can you un-vote me? I like the Fueled by the Hate thing too...I suppose we did rush things  And for whatever reason the store's not working for me, I'd appreciate a sticky.


I can manually adjust your vote. What did you vote for initially?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol, I could be an *** and make a joke out of that but I won't. It may hit some nerves from others even if I'm not serious at all.


We are all just joking and having fun here now.

Most of us are good sport, so feel free to joke.

:cheers:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The Little General's Battallion.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I was expecting comments like yours, and that's why I was happy to have a Nets fan working on it with us. This way we can all point fingers to the Nets fan!
> 
> :biggrin:


I didnt rush us. all i said is that i cant wait for to make a poll. Then i made my list of options.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> We are all just joking and having fun here now.
> 
> Most of us are good sport, so feel free to joke.
> 
> :cheers:



oh, I know, was gonna say, just like a Mavs fan...you blame it on someone else :clown:

feel free to shoot me haha.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> oh, I know, was gonna say, just like a Mavs fan...you blame it on someone else :clown:
> 
> feel free to shoot me haha.


LMFAO


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> The Little General's Battallion.


Removed one vote from "The Little General's Battallion and added one to "Fueled by the hate."

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> oh, I know, was gonna say, just like a Mavs fan...you blame it on someone else :clown:
> 
> feel free to shoot me haha.


LOL... you didn't see that?

That was a total blown call.....


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> oh, I know, was gonna say, just like a Mavs fan...you blame it on someone else :clown:
> 
> feel free to shoot me haha.


Yeah u mavs fans got to stop laming other teams' fans! :clown: i didnt make the poll.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Yeah u mavs fans got to stop laming other teams' fans! :clown: i didnt make the poll.


Yeah! Show some respect for other team fans please. ahem...

:biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Yeah! Show some respect for other team fans please. ahem...
> 
> :biggrin:


You shouldnt be talking, especially when u said you would put the blame on me :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> You shouldnt be talking, especially when u said you would put the blame on me :biggrin:


Ahhhh...HA! But I have the power of edit.... :devil: 

:biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ahhhh...HA! But I have the power of edit.... :devil:
> 
> :biggrin:


Dont turn into Petey!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I was expecting comments like yours, and that's why I was happy to have a Nets fan working on it with us. This way we can all point fingers to the Nets fan!
> 
> :biggrin:


The original post^^


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Dont turn into Petey!


OUCH!  

You just called me a Petey.....


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> OUCH!
> 
> You just called me a Petey.....


Mwahahaha! Dont be influenced by his corrupt ways!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> Ahhhh...HA! But I have the power of edit.... :devil:
> 
> :biggrin:



abusing your power haha. It happens 

But you are the coolest and smartest man ever to appear on bbb.net.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah man, ed's been a mod for like three days and he's already heading a movement for a new slogan.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> abusing your power haha. It happens
> 
> But you are the coolest and smartest man ever to appear on bbb.net.


Thank you. I never knew you feel that way. :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> abusing your power haha. It happens
> 
> But you are the coolest and smartest man ever to appear on bbb.net.


i wonder who did that? :angel:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> Yeah man, ed's been a mod for like three days and he's already heading a movement for a new slogan.


I think it's because it's Friday, and I haven't done ANYTHING productive at all here at work...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> Thank you. I never knew you feel that way. :biggrin:



LOL


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Thank you. I never knew you feel that way. :biggrin:


a bit too humble eh ed? :raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> a bit too humble eh ed? :raised_ey


Thank you. I never knew you feel that way. :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Im really humble too but i hate other people who are too humble. Dislike of one's own kind?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> Yeah man, ed's been a mod for like three days and he's already heading a movement for a new slogan.


New slogan... Out with the old, in with the new!

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Im really humble too but i hate other people who are too humble. Dislike of one's own kind?


I am lost.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> awww... i am touched.


Why did u add on to my post in your quote? I u look in my original post, i never said that. :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Im owed at least a non corrupt pass since i gave u a avatar. *wink*


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol i dunno man, I just HATE the avery bunch for a slogan. Kinda silly.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Fueled by the Hate will win.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> lol i dunno man, I just HATE the avery bunch for a slogan. Kinda silly.


Have you seen that video? You are right. It's silly.

In case you haven't seen it.

http://www.nba.com/media/mavericks/Avery_Bunch.wmv


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yea its ok, i saw it awhile ago. It was ok though.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I like 2 and 3 the best....I chose 3.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow...the one that's winning sounds really antisocial and bitter.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Wow...the one that's winning sounds really antisocial and bitter.


Maybe...but consider that winning a title is antisocial...it separates you from the pack.


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

I like fueled by the hate... Don't know why but it like it...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I like fueled by hate


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am sticking this thread for the next week or so. Feel free to give additional suggestions. I will be more than happy to add "options."

After this poll is done, the top 2 selections will have a run-off.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FYI, VeN came up with "Fueled by the hate," and it's well in the lead.

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How bout, the German power house? LOL sorryu


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> FYI, VeN came up with "Fueled by the hate," and it's well in the lead.
> 
> :cheers:


ty ty


----------



## stoble (May 19, 2006)

Dirk and his Digglers is still the best one. Next is Avery's Army so I voted for that one. There should be an option for leaving it the way it is.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

stoble said:


> Dirk and his Digglers is still the best one. Next is Avery's Army so I voted for that one. There should be an option for leaving it the way it is.


Added... unwillingly, but still added. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Added... unwillingly, but still added. :biggrin:


 Lol

Fueled by Hate is in the lead


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bump...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> bump...


I guess most of us have voted, now all we can do is advertise... 

Fueled by the hate !!!  :angel:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i got a new one: Bunny's Team.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> i got a new one: Bunny's Team.


At least he's got hops !! :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> At least he's got hops !! :clown:


Good one...


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Well thanks for puttin this poll up it will help alolt


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It's looking like a landslide.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> It's looking like a landslide.


2 more days left. Anything can happen. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We gazed into the Promised Land
and saw there was no room for our fear
And so we adjusted the infantry
trading Marquis for a dude named Croshere

Now we face our attackers
leaving nothing to destiny or fate
The dissenters have become our ammunition
yes, we are fueled by the hate


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for trying Bray, maybe you'll get a few laughs next time. 

(BTW, Croshere doesn't rhyme with "here," it's pronounced CRO-zhur so it kind of rhymes with "closer")


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Thanks for trying Bray, maybe you'll get a few laughs next time.
> 
> (BTW, Croshere doesn't rhyme with "here," it's pronounced CRO-zhur so it kind of rhymes with "closer")


Yeah, I read it differently depending on my mood. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> We gazed into the Promised Land
> and saw there was no room for our fear
> And so we adjusted the infantry
> trading Marquis for a dude named Croshere
> ...


I thought it was GREAT! :clap:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Well you thought wrong! LOL jp


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Rough crowd today.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ahh damn we should have put 

Rowdy Prowd and Loud


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Ahh damn we should have put
> 
> Rowdy Prowd and Loud


Hard to make a cool rhyme with that one.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The time has come. 

7 hours(ish) and counting.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> The time has come.
> 
> 7 hours(ish) and counting.


Our fate is sealed. 

:allhail:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Poll closes at 4:30 today. Anyone who hasn't voted...vote.

Run-off between the top two.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Hurry  *


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It Is 4:32

Close It!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

M F F L said:


> It Is 4:32
> 
> Close It!


Top 2 run-off?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Run-off poll located at:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=286469


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Top 2 run-off?


 No run off poll


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

M F F L said:


> No run off poll


The poll starter stated in the 1st post that there is a run-off between the top 2.

Would you like me to start a poll asking if the posters want to have a run-off poll?

LOL...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

wow yall made a slogan cuz of me how thoughtfull....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The poll starter stated in the 1st post that there is a run-off between the top 2.
> 
> Would you like me to start a poll asking if the posters want to have a run-off poll?
> 
> LOL...


No, but we could start a poll if posters want a poll for a run-off poll :banana:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

MDIZZ said:


> wow yall made a slogan cuz of me how thoughtfull....


 No


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

M F F L said:


> No



its not hate thouugh its more like dislike 

seriously who else here doesn't like the mavs but me? honestly.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

sloth


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

MDIZZ said:


> its not hate thouugh its more like dislike
> 
> seriously who else here doesn't like the mavs but me? honestly.


More than hate, it's criticism.

The Mavs CAN’T play Defense.
The Mavs CAN’T play a half court game.
The Mavs CAN’T get past the first round
The Mavs CAN’T beat <fill in a team here > because <fill in an excuse here>
Dirk CAN’T play against smaller defenders
Dirk CAN’T take the ball to the basket
Dirk CAN’T play defense
Dirk CAN’T step up in the playoffs
Stack CAN’T play a team game
JET CAN’T be the point guard on a Finals team
Devin Harris CAN’T get past last years playoffs to have an impact
Gana Diop CAN’T be a player in this league
Avery Johnson CAN’T lead this team to the Finals as a 1st year coach

- Cuban's blog


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> More than hate, it's criticism.
> 
> The Mavs CAN’T play Defense.
> The Mavs CAN’T play a half court game.
> ...


when this criticism comes despite the evidence I call that just blatant hate towards the Mavs. We can dispute each and every one of those but then it doesnt matter anyways. Year in and year out we kick *** and are looked down upon. We arent even looked at to make it to the wcf next season ffs.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Were gonna keep getting hated until we win the ship

Only 1 analyst called us going to the finals and that was Reggie Miller, who I have the utmost repsect for.

Next year I actually see us going to the Finals against the Bulls, and I think we will take it due to experience.


----------

